# Moving to Tenerife in October. Help appreciated



## rocker8 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi everyone
I am a single who is moving to Tenerife in October. I will appreciate all the help I could use. Here are few facts about me.

*First the living costs*: I don’t go to bar and I don’t drink as well. I am moving with friends so rent will be shared. Is 200 euros/month a realistic expectation for a one bedroom rent?


*Halal Food*:I am a Muslim so I can’t eat pork or any other food which is not slaughtered. Is the halal food easily available in Tenerife? Sea food is halal so I can eat that all the time. I am asking about chicken.

*Visa:* I am a Pakistani national. I am unable to find the website of Spanish immigration authority. I work online and the friends I am moving with are my work colleagues. They are residents of Latvia (Latvia is a part of EU so they don’t need the visa).

I am wondering if I should apply for work visa (I have support from my company which is located in Latvia). So If I get a visa of Latvia Can I also move in Europe freely as they do? If not can you please tell me for how much days I can stay on a visit visa and if it is extendable? 

Also Spain and Latvia both are Schengen countries. Will it be easier to get a Schengen visit visa from latvia and will I be able to go spain on that visa?

Thanks a lot for help


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rocker8 said:


> Hi everyone
> I am a single who is moving to Tenerife in October. I will appreciate all the help I could use. Here are few facts about me.
> 
> *First the living costs*: I don’t go to bar and I don’t drink as well. I am moving with friends so rent will be shared. Is 200 euros/month a realistic expectation for a one bedroom rent?
> ...


hi & welcome

if you are planning to live & work in spain you can't do that on a schengen visit visa - that's for visiting

you would need a work visa - usually your comapny should apply for that on your behalf

this is a link to the pakistan embassy in Spain - it might help you to contact them in the first instance

Welcome to Embassy of Pakistan in Spain


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Google "Halal Food Tenerife" several restaurants are shown.

350 to 400 € is a more realistic figure for a one bed apartment


----------

